# BARRIOS TRUJILLANOS: LAS QUINTANAS



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*BARRIOS TRUJILLANOS:* *LAS QUINTANAS*

Siguiendo con mis especiales de los barrios trujillanos que hace mucho tiempo deje olvidado.........aqui regreso con la saga ......Fui a visitar a mi tia a Las Quintanas asi que decidi tomar algunas fotitos.

Las Quintanas es un barrio ya viejito y se encuentra muy cerca al centro Historico....limita con el barrio de Sky (Primavera) y con la Urb. Los Jardines. Esta urbanizacion estaba muy olvidada por el foro 





































































































Espero les haya gustadooo...regresare con mas barrios Trujillanos proximamente.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Luce tranquilo. Podría estar mucho mejor sin esos postes y cableado aereo, pero en sí el barrio no me parece feo.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

simpatico el barrio, es el tipico barrio trujillano , saludos.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

nekun20 said:


> simpatico el barrio, es el tipico barrio trujillano , saludos.


muy cierto, muchas de estas urbanizaciones tiene un gran parecido.. buenas fotos Libidito...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Gracias amigos lo hice con mucho gusto.


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

me gusta la vegetación que impera en esta zona, se ve tranquilidad y orden.
Aparte que las casas son grandes y bueno no veo muchos edificios como se ven en otras urbanizaciones de Trujillo


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

opinion said:


> me gusta la vegetación que impera en esta zona, se ve tranquilidad y orden.
> Aparte que las casas son grandes y bueno no veo muchos edificios como se ven en otras urbanizaciones de Trujillo


La zona es reeee-trankila hasta aveces te aburres de tanta trankilidad ......pero si caminas a la intersección de la Av Ex. Industrial y AV. America....ahi veras varios negocios.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se parece a algunos barrios de Los Olivos.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

estan bien las fotos pero yo creo que hay muchos lugares en Las Quintanas por mostrar aun


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

mmm yo le veo un parecido a San luis talvez o salamanca


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Los parques les dan mejor aspecto...bueno el barrio.*


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

Las Quintanas no es un barrio, es una Urbanizaciòn. Saludos a todos.


----------



## egusquizacosta (Mar 9, 2006)

mhubert said:


> Las Quintanas no es un barrio, es una Urbanizaciòn. Saludos a todos.


Eso es cierto Mhubert... y gracias por las fotos de mi urbanización... lástima que ahora viva en la una ciudad "panza de burro" y me pierda el crecimiento de mi ciudad... ya estoy fuera cerca de un año y a cambiado bastante... pero eso sip tengo que ir a fin de año ps la ciudad promete


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Buenas fotos libido, se ve bien y es cierto: bastante super tranquilo.....


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

egusquizacosta said:


> Eso es cierto Mhubert... y gracias por las fotos de mi urbanización... lástima que ahora viva en la una ciudad "panza de burro" y me pierda el crecimiento de mi ciudad... ya estoy fuera cerca de un año y a cambiado bastante... pero eso sip tengo que ir a fin de año ps la ciudad promete


Gracias, yo tambien vivì en las Quintanas.


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Estan interesantes la fotos pero no era que tomes solo a un parque era que te pasees mas para ver que mas por enseñar tiene esta bonita urbanizacion


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Se ve bien bonito el barrio...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

diegoXD said:


> Estan interesantes la fotos pero no era que tomes *solo a un parque* era que te pasees mas para ver que mas por enseñar tiene esta bonita urbanizacion


He pasado por tres parques...claro igual me faltan muchos más.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Buenas fotos Libidito, Las Quintanas es una urbanización que me agrada, es un sitio, con muchos parques y en donde puedes vivir tranquilo.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

J Block said:


> Luce tranquilo. Podría estar mucho mejor sin esos postes y cableado aereo, pero en sí el barrio no me parece feo.


Muy acogedor el barrio libi, muy cuidadas las casas, bastante verde, está bonito...además el trujillano es orgulloso de su ciudad y la sabe cuidar muy bien. 
Block eso del cableado aéreo es horrible, aquí en todos los distritos de Lima está con el cableado aéreo y los postes, vemos lindos edificios, casas, les tomamos fotos y nos damos cuenta de esos horrripilantes cableshno: :bash:


----------

